# I just went from a flip phone to a i phone, how do i get a picture from my phone to this site?, can't type spell and am not very good on computer.



## dab46 (Oct 15, 2021)

I just went from a flip phone to a i phone how do get a picture from my phone to this site? not good at typeing  spelling or on computer. I am a talk on the phone. NOT text kind of guy.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 15, 2021)

I only use the site on my desktop, but I just add photos by copying them and pasting them into the text box for writing comments or posts.  I just checked on my iPhone and copying isn't as simple as I thought it was, if you're looking at a photo on your phone that you took, click on the box in the bottom left which has an arrow in it pointing up, and then scroll down and click Copy Photo.  That's how it is on my older phone anyway, not sure if the newer ones are the same.


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Oct 15, 2021)

Type a message on this site, and at the bottom of the text box will say “attach files”. That allows you to post pictures here from your iPhone.


----------

